# Delphi's First Raw Meal :)



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just fed Delphi her first raw meal!  

It is pre-packaged and they do mix in a bit of fruit and vegetables. (Not ideal in my books.) BUT right now, the convenience of it is helping me to overcome the mental block  Maybe one day I will be one of those people who goes to the butcher every week to get fresh animal parts for my little one, but for now, it's pre-packaged for me.  I realised that even the packaged raw is cheaper than homemade cooked meat and kibble! 

But the thing that makes me most happy is watching Delphi lick her bowl clean and knowing that she's getting the nutrients her little body needs! Yay 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is wonderful. I feed Swizzle commercial raw too. I hope Delphi has as much enjoyment from her meals as Swizzle. He just loves it - he quivers he is so happy.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> That is wonderful. I feed Swizzle commercial raw too. I hope Delphi has as much enjoyment from her meals as Swizzle. He just loves it - he quivers he is so happy.


It's actually kind of strange, because this afternoon she gobbled it up, and then about an hour ago I gave her dinner (in all fairness, a little earlier than usual) and she sniffed it and walked away. I'm going to try give it to her again just now (her usual dinner time.) I really hope she's not too fussy for raw!!! I have never encountered such a picky eater!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be the raw is more nutrient dense, and she is simply not hungry yet. There are a few things Sophy won't eat raw (no problems with Poppy, who is a little gannet!). I've found just flash searing the outside in a hot pan makes all the difference to her.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Offered it to her again and she ate it  Tentatively, though! I think I should maybe leave it out of the fridge for a few minutes before I give it to her. Maybe it's too cold? I thought of frying it a bit, but the smell of frying chicken neck was not very appealing to me! Ha ha ha!


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

Never feed raw and kibble within 12 hours of each other or your in for a big problem. They digest different and come out one end or the other in not a good way.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hayley22 said:


> Offered it to her again and she ate it  Tentatively, though! I think I should maybe leave it out of the fridge for a few minutes before I give it to her. Maybe it's too cold? I thought of frying it a bit, but the smell of frying chicken neck was not very appealing to me! Ha ha ha!


I know Russell prefers it frozen ... Maybe try that.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been feeding my dogs raw for about 2 months now (completely raw, with no veggies) and they love it too. I was so nervous to take the plunge, but now it seems so natural.  We stopped feeding them 2x a day and went to once a day. They are fuller longer and it is so much easier on me! There is a great raw food group on yahoo that has tons of info on raw feeding. You may want to check it out. Hope the good trend continues. Good luck!


----------

